# JScrollPane - ScrollRectToVisible



## redbomber (19. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen.
Ich habe eine Tabelle eingebettet in einer JScrollPane.
In dieser habe ich die Möglichkeit nach Zellen zu suchen.
Bisher biete ich an, daß diese ScrollPane daraufhin durch die ScrollRectToVisible Methode die Zelle in den sichtbaren Bereich navigiert.
Dabei befindet sich die gesucht Zelle dann entsprechend ganz links oben oder ganz rechts unten in der Table.

Nun hätte ich gerne daß diese gesuchte Zelle (falls möglich) sich in der Mitte des sichtbaren Bereichs befindet.
Habt ihr einen Vorschlag wie ich das realisieren kann?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2009)

```
scrollRectToVisible(rectangeExpandedbyViewportSize);
```


----------



## André Uhres (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn z.B. (w, h) die Grösse ist vom ViewRect _((JViewport) table.getParent()).getViewRect()_, dann müsste es so klappen:

```
cellRect.x -= (w / 2 - cellRect.width / 2);
cellRect.y -= (h / 2 - cellRect.height / 2);
cellRect.width = w;
cellRect.height = h;
table.scrollRectToVisible(cellRect);
```


----------



## redbomber (20. Mai 2009)

hey, vielen Dank!
Hat super funktioniert!


----------

